# 6464-400 Baltimore & Ohio Timesaver Boxcar 1969 vs. original/



## ThePhantomRider (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi everyone my first post. After reading the forum I was able to restore a 2018 Steam Locomotive that runs and looks great.To complete 1956 five-car freight set 1555WS I need the 6464-400 Boxcar.

Question: 
Is the 1996 B&O 6464-400 the same as the 1956 6464400? The car is much longer than my other boxcars (x6014, x3464, 3474).

Also what is a Type 4 and why is one $40 and the other $200? pics from eBay:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ThePhantomRider said:


> Hi everyone my first post. After reading the forum I was able to restore a 2018 Steam Locomotive that runs and looks great.To complete 1956 five-car freight set 1555WS I need the 6464-400 Boxcar.
> 
> Question:
> Is the 1996 B&O 6464-400 the same as the 1956 6464400? The car is much longer than my other boxcars (x6014, x3464, 3474).
> ...



I don't know if it is the same, it should be as it is a reissue.
Check out this site. When your done with this page go to home or master index....all post war here.
Welcome to the site. :smokin:

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_6464-400_box_car.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The same site this link, explains the different 6464 car body types.

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelcarbox.htm


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I will say with confidence the two cars interchange perfectly. I ran into the same problem with the 6464-150 MoPac Eagle box car and did exactly what you're thinking. I do have a couple 6464 series cars and the size is correct. The 6464400 you're referring to is the same size. 6464's are larger (10.5 vs 8 inches) compared to most other PW cars. The x6014 is an example of the smaller non-scale cars while 6464's are close to proper scale. Hope that helps.

Carl


----------



## ThePhantomRider (Nov 25, 2013)

Big Ed thanks for the great link.


----------

